# Why are you still living in San Diego?



## blam (Apr 12, 2022)

Due to the price of real estate that has been going up for years, I think that many of us can sell the house and emigrate to other states or countries and we can live comfortably. Perhaps, among us, some of us can do so even though we are only in our 40s or 50s years old. We do not need to work until 66 years old. What is your reason for staying?


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 12, 2022)

Weather , and I know this is obvious  but it’s a big deal for me . I kinda think the premium is still worth it for that alone 


is it enticing to move somewhere else and potentially retire 4-5 years earlier , sure but not enough for me to move

I’d also have to take my MIL in if we move anywhere that isn’t within 3-4 hours driving distance . I like my MIL, but I don’t want her living with us

I also consider myself a little fortunate . I first got into the housing market in 2012 , and bought the house I’m currently in in 2016

If I was looking to buy my first home now , I’m not sure it would have been possible for me to stay in San Diego


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 12, 2022)

Also, 

look at what it cost to buy in some of the desirable CA transplant areas . The difference isn’t nearly as much as it used to be

- Nashville
- Florida 
-Dallas and Austin
-North Carolina 
-Phoenix 
- Colorado
-Boise


----------



## blam (Apr 13, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Weather , and I know this is obvious  but it’s a big deal for me . I kinda think the premium is still worth it for that alone
> 
> 
> is it enticing to move somewhere else and potentially retire 4-5 years earlier , sure but not enough for me to move
> ...


Would I want to get up every day and see the same surroundings until the day I died? Of course not.

I guess I'm going to die when I'm 76. I am 45 years old now. Still, I have 31 more years to enjoy what the world has to offer. The last 10 years would probably be tough. Taking pills and busy schedule with visiting doctors, it is not convenient to travel.

Yes, I agree that San Diego probably has the best weather in the United States, although it can get better. The weather is too dry and not good for maintaining the appearance of healthy skin and there is not enough rain.

In my fantasy, I think I would want to spend time on a different continent every 5 to 10 years. I could live in South America for 5 years, then I will move to Africa for 5 years, Europe, and finally Asia. Along the way, I will learn my last lessons of the world it has to offer before bidding the world goodbye from my coffin.


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 13, 2022)

blam said:


> Would I want to get up every day and see the same surroundings until the day I died? Of course not.
> 
> I guess I'm going to die when I'm 76. I am 45 years old now. Still, I have 31 more years to enjoy what the world has to offer. The last 10 years would probably be tough. Taking pills and busy schedule with visiting doctors, it is not convenient to travel.
> 
> ...


well the first sentence is why we vacation 

I also haven’t lived in SD my whole life , I  lived in Midwest and South for first 20 years of my life

I can respect the desire to explore the world , and live different places . Just not something I personally desire , and doubt I ever will


----------



## crush (Apr 13, 2022)

blam said:


> Would I want to get up every day and see the same surroundings until the day I died? Of course not.
> 
> I guess I'm going to die when I'm 76. I am 45 years old now. Still, I have 31 more years to enjoy what the world has to offer. The last 10 years would probably be tough. Taking pills and busy schedule with visiting doctors, it is not convenient to travel.
> 
> ...


Dream it Blam


----------



## crush (Apr 13, 2022)

blam said:


> Due to the price of real estate that has been going up for years, I think that many of us can sell the house and emigrate to other states or countries and we can live comfortably. Perhaps, among us, some of us can do so even though we are only in our 40s or 50s years old. We do not need to work until 66 years old. What is your reason for staying?


Beach & weather has kept me here for 55 years.  I have to leave unless I see some serious change quickly.  Thank God my wife has a uncle with land in Texas but that place is hot hot hot and muggy and sticky.  I will stay here as long as I can.  I was in Foster Care ((save my ass care from the Free Masons)) and when you turn 18, you're on your own.  I am grateful for the care I got.


----------



## blam (Apr 16, 2022)

I think one of the best weather I have ever experienced was in Mexico City. The weather there is better than San Diego, at least for me, especially during the winter. I think winter in San Diego is a bit cold. I have heard that the weather in cities like Medellin, known as the city of eternal spring, is great.

Today, I feel more like a citizen of the world and not just an American. It makes no sense to build a wall around me and restrict my world within the national border. Whales have no border. The world is the border, without limits. Why as a human, I live within borders.

I prefer that we only have one world, one government. Travel without a passport. Joking! I know this is something that Trump fans are afraid of!


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 17, 2022)

__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## crush (Apr 17, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is reminding me of the days like 2009 in Temecula and the IE.  One realtor scammer middle man guy from a church got 17 or so members to all buy one house each in a new community out in Hemet.  He handled the loans as well because he was a nice guy, those teaser types if you know what I mean.  He basically bought all the houses on small street by a golf course then rent them out for you and you collect a check and gain value every year, because in Hemet the values of a house always goes up is what he sold to these sheep.  Well, 6 months later the shoe dropped out there and the bail outs began.  This guy took off and was later tried and convicted for being a snake.  The members all learned a lesson and all lost their houses.  The place was on the news I believe.  Every house had a for rent sign and then a for sale sign.  It was crazy looking.  Seattle is facing a huge, "it's not safe anymore."  Happy Easter Brav520


----------



## blam (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## blam (Apr 23, 2022)

I found this channel quite interesting. The man is from San Diego. Retired early and still owns a rental in San Diego. Now enjoying what planet earth has to offer before dying. Picked up a young wife along the way. Many of us who owned homes could choose this lifestyle thanks to the home appreciation in recent years.


----------



## crush (Apr 23, 2022)

blam said:


> I found this channel quite interesting. The man is from San Diego. Retired early and still owns a rental in San Diego. Now enjoying what planet earth has to offer before dying. Picked up a young wife along the way. Many of us who owned homes could choose this lifestyle thanks to the home appreciation in recent years.


I have old pal that left his wife of 20+ years and almost married a younger woman in Bali a few years ago.  She and her family were looking for a rich middle aged American man to marry her and her family.  He almost did until his brain and I talked him out of it.  She was so beautiful and a very kind soul.  She treated him like a king and he felt like a King every day.  His ex-wife had stopped treating him like the King he thought he was after the kids were born and started to be very mean and demanding to him, especially with making more money so she could have a cleaning lady and all the nice things that come with living in the great South OC.  He was a mess until he left her.  He longed for touch, hugs and intimacy.  Anyway, after the breakup with the girl in Bali, (she ended up marring a French guy) he left Bali and is now on some private Island living off the rent of his two condos ((Ex has the house in Dana Point and is now re-married to the man of her dreams and everyone is super stoked)) he owns in South OC free and clear and is now in Southeast Asia living out his dream because of smart housing investment buys back in late 90s.  Dude never used the equity as atm in his real estate success and only paid off the notes for each place.  I got a pink slip for a car but not for a house or condos.  He played his hands excellent and it's paid off big time.  He also helps out at orphanages once a week and helps feed the homeless.


----------



## blam (Apr 27, 2022)

crush said:


> I have old pal that left his wife of 20+ years and almost married a younger woman in Bali a few years ago.  She and her family were looking for a rich middle aged American man to marry her and her family.  He almost did until his brain and I talked him out of it.  She was so beautiful and a very kind soul.  She treated him like a king and he felt like a King every day.  His ex-wife had stopped treating him like the King he thought he was after the kids were born and started to be very mean and demanding to him, especially with making more money so she could have a cleaning lady and all the nice things that come with living in the great South OC.  He was a mess until he left her.  He longed for touch, hugs and intimacy.  Anyway, after the breakup with the girl in Bali, (she ended up marring a French guy) he left Bali and is now on some private Island living off the rent of his two condos ((Ex has the house in Dana Point and is now re-married to the man of her dreams and everyone is super stoked)) he owns in South OC free and clear and is now in Southeast Asia living out his dream because of smart housing investment buys back in late 90s.  Dude never used the equity as atm in his real estate success and only paid off the notes for each place.  I got a pink slip for a car but not for a house or condos.  He played his hands excellent and it's paid off big time.  He also helps out at orphanages once a week and helps feed the homeless.


It sounds like a perfect dream. However, who are you to tell him that he shouldn't marry his dream woman? Were there any risks?


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 27, 2022)

blam said:


> Would I want to get up every day and see the same surroundings until the day I died? Of course not.
> 
> I guess I'm going to die when I'm 76. I am 45 years old now. Still, *I have 31 more years* to enjoy what the world has to offer. The last 10 years would probably be tough. Taking pills and busy schedule with visiting doctors, it is not convenient to travel.
> 
> ...


Are you Vaccinated ?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2022)

Florida is the least affordable place to live in the U.S.
					

Rent and home prices in the Sunshine State have hit stratospheric heights, making it the epicenter of America's housing crisis.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2022)

blam said:


> It sounds like a perfect dream. However, who are you to tell him that he shouldn't marry his dream woman? Were there any risks?


I am his best friend and I was helping him with his first wife still.  I felt this was a distraction and that he wanted more then one woman, if you know what I mean.  The dream woman is now dream women and fits more his style.  To each his own and he's super happy living his dream and I was 100% right not to settle down again with just one.


----------



## blam (Apr 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Florida is the least affordable place to live in the U.S.
> 
> 
> Rent and home prices in the Sunshine State have hit stratospheric heights, making it the epicenter of America's housing crisis.
> ...


Florida is probably last in my list of want to live in places. In general, I find the USA too cookie cutter. A starbucks here, a costco there, a homedepot further. Seen one, seen them all. Unless its a small town.

I have in my mind South America or South East Asia. I did not know this but Ukraine is also very affordable, the average income is less than Russia.


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2022)

blam said:


> Florida is probably last in my list of want to live in places. In general, I find the USA too cookie cutter. A starbucks here, a costco there, a homedepot further. Seen one, seen them all. Unless its a small town.
> 
> I have in my mind South America or South East Asia. I did not know this but Ukraine is also very affordable, the average income is less than Russia.


Costa Rica I hear is awesome and the folks in South East Asia live a peaceful life.


----------



## blam (May 2, 2022)

crush said:


> Costa Rica I hear is awesome and the folks in South East Asia live a peaceful life.


Life in San Diego...


----------

